# Newbie-need advice :)!



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Wolf is a 7month old WL GSD, he's 65 pounds. He's in good health and I'd like to keep it that way, so after talking to some people I've decided to switch to raw! I got some green tripe today that I mixed in with his kibble to ween him into it, and he LOVED it OMG I've never seen this dog go soooo nuts for food before hahaha . I visited Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch but the whole "how much to feed" section completely confused the crap outta me hahaha. How much do you think I should feed Wolf per meal per day? I usually feed him 3 times a day. What should I put in those meals (like a sample meal-chicken with peas or whatever lol). Wolf is a fairly active dog with LOADS of energy. He doesn't loaf around all day but he's not working on a farm. He gets 3 walks a day and we play alot in the backyard...not to mention I think he runs a million miles a day chasing the cats around. Any help/advice is MUCH appreciated


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I feed brik about a pound of food a day but she's pretty laid back if she has a active day I will increase it and she's about 70-75 pounds


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

what do you give her as a meal to make sure she gets a balanced diet?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

and has anyones dog here choked on a bone? has a bone ever gotten stuck in the dogs digestive tract?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi there!

My darling young puppy swallowed a entire whole raw turkey wing (with bone) whole once. He had been on raw for a few months, and had digested it entirely by mid-day the next day. No problems at all. 

I always recommend starting with chicken bones to get the dog's digestive system used to it, then move on to the more denser bones. 

You'll want to feed 2-3% of your dog's ideal adult body weight. 50% of that should be raw meaty bones, 45% should be muscle meat and 5% should be organ meat.

This is what my pup is getting:

*2.5 % of 80lbs*​ 2 lbs a day. 32 oz.​ 50% RMR - 16 oz - 8oz a meal.​ 45% MM – 14.4 oz - 7.2 oz a meal.​ 5% OM – 1.6 oz a meal.
​So he is getting 8oz of pork ribs, 7.2oz of pork heart and 1.6oz of pork liver for breakfast - same thing excluding the liver for dinner.

Does that answer your questions?​


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

She gets chicken quarters, ground turkey, ground hamburger, eggs, deer meet when I have some, homestead kitchen veggies, that's her basic foods. I switch them up every day so she gets a variety and i haven't had a problem with bones


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

you guys are VERY helpful! when you add in organic yogurt, veggies, pumpkin, or an egg do you count that in the percentage somewhere, or is it just an added bonus? and what veggies should i avoid?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

oh and when you feed raw-do you clean the dogs bowl after every meal to get rid of the bacteria? or do you just let it go?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't count it in I give her veggies and eggs 2-3 times a week


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

What bowl??? LOL no need for bowl when you're feeding raw, a towel or an old mat is what you should use, he will not keep the food in the bowl anyways.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter eats out of a bowl, and I wash it after every meal. He eats in his crate and I spray and wipe that too.

I don't count the vegetables, pumpkin, yoghurt or supplements in the % - just give a little!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

what supplements do you give? how much how often?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

:bump:


----------

